
Genetic Consequences of the Transatlantic Slave Trade in the Americas - aspenmayer
https://www.cell.com/ajhg/fulltext/S0002-9297(20)30200-7
======
aspenmayer
Related:

[https://blog.23andme.com/23andme-research/transatlantic-
slav...](https://blog.23andme.com/23andme-research/transatlantic-slave-trade-
paper/)

